
GitHub is returning 502 - NyxWulf
https://github.com
======
chipperyman573
Looking forward to the post mortem. GitHub tends to have informative ones, and
it's been a while since their site has gone down so it's probably an
interesting problem.

------
nerdbaggy
Yup its having issues
[https://www.githubstatus.com/](https://www.githubstatus.com/)

------
html5web
Happy New Year!

~~~
juancampa
Obviously a Y2K(+19) bug

------
yuchi
Now API and Gists are out.

------
NyxWulf
seems to be back up now.

------
html5web
There are 4 posts on the HN homepage that links to github.com. All of them are
leading to the page with unicorn.

------
cogman10
Back. Wonder what went wrong.

------
atm0sphere
> refreshing hn when github goes down

------
lrpublic
need to update compiling excuse,
[https://xkcd.com/303/](https://xkcd.com/303/)

